# Foggy Water???



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

So I just recieved a brand new tank a few days ago, and I decided to set it up last night. Well, it was crystal clear last night after I got all my equipment running. But, when I woke up this morning my water was extremely foggy! What is happening to my tank?*c/p*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Allie,

Welcome to the hobby! One of two things is happening to your tank:

1. Something like the gravel or filter media wasn't washed before you put it in your tank and the particulates are clouding the water (especially if you didn't rinse carbon before you put it in your filter).

2. Your tank might already be starting to establish a nitrogen cycle (the less likely of the two), in which case it is a bacteria bloom. Are you seeding the tank with any source of ammonia to promote those bacteria? If not, you will need to (preferably before adding fish so THEY don't become the source while the cycle is establishing). Here's a nice link I've used which really explains what an aquarium cycle is (more specifically, the aquarium nitrogen cycle - THE most important cycle you've got going on in your tank).

Link:
The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

Just my thoughts...


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi and thanks,
I did not wash the gravel before I put it in my tank If this is why my tank if foggy, how can I fix it????


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

drain the tank, take out gravel and rinse it. Start all over again with setup.


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

That will take forever!!! Is there any other way???


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

As Susankat said draining the tank and rinsing the gravel will probably be your best bet. Another option you could try although I do not recommend because it probably wont help in the long run is to shut off your filter and let the water settle. the most likely cause of the problem is there are particles floating around the tank from either the filter media or the gravel.


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Also: Do you think a water clairifyer would help??


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Get a bag of Purigen and put in your filter, your tank will clear in no time


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieLovesFishies said:


> Also: Do you think a water clairifyer would help??


I don't use water clarifyer anymore. In my opinion it is a temporary fix and when I have used it in the past it has only worked for a little while if at all.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plus it can cause damage to the fishes gills.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

madtyke said:


> Get a bag of Purigen and put in your filter, your tank will clear in no time


Unwashed gravel leaves powder residue in the water. Purigen is not designed to clean that out of the water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

AllieLovesFishies said:


> Also: Do you think a water clairifyer would help??


Adding chemicals will just worsen the situation. All you have to do is drain the tank, set it down outside, roll it up on one end, wash it with a hose and let the water run out of the tank. Keep the water going until you see the powder reside stop coming out.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Adding chemicals will just worsen the situation. All you have to do is drain the tank, set it down outside, roll it up on one end, wash it with a hose and let the water run out of the tank. Keep the water going until you see the powder reside stop coming out.


Or what I did when I used gravel was rinse it in a large strainer like what you strain vegetables in. If you choose that method make sure you don't do it in the side of the kitchen sink that has a garbage disposal because it will jam it up.


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

I do not have fish in my tank yet, and I do not plan to get them for a few more weeks. I really do not want to have to drain out all 29 gallons of my tank. Do you think like a 50% water change would do it???


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You've been given the best recommendation. There is no way around this step. Do it your way and may end up right back at emptying it all anyway. Better to do it now instead of weeks down the road. Just be thankful it is such a small tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep unfortunatly there is no other way.empty,rinse and redo the tank.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieLovesFishies said:


> I do not have fish in my tank yet, and I do not plan to get them for a few more weeks. I really do not want to have to drain out all 29 gallons of my tank. Do you think like a 50% water change would do it???


If not wanting to refill the tank is your only reason for hesitating draining and refilling the tank keep in mind that those of us with 75+ gallon tanks that have to haul water to and from our tanks. It takes us at least 14 trips if not more (some of us have to go up and down stairs) to fill our tanks. A 29 gallon tank is relatively small and can be filled in about 5-10 minutes. Do yourself a favor and save a lot more time by draining your tank and refilling it now as opposed to a month or two down the road when there are fish in it that you have to deal with.


----------



## cutlass79500 (Oct 29, 2011)

i wouldn't complain to much about a 29 gal tank. I did it 2x yesterday to clean a 29 tank out that was given to me and i had to suck water out of my big aquariums to refill so i wouldnt kill the fish. Just think if you had several aquariums over 100 gal ugh


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Plus... draining the water is super easy. I just get out my syphon, (ihope you have one) and let it drain out the window. Wham, bam... done. This will be the best option and save you headaches later. Do it right the first time! I know from experience that it will save you in the long run.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a 29 I do PWC's on regularly and have just barely drained it completely in preparation for moving. It's not that hard. Besides, you'll be doing water changes when the fish are in there anyways. My suggestion would be to do it right so a quick fix won't come back and bite you in the bum.

Do you have trouble lifting buckets? Is your siphon hose too small?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

AllieLovesFishies said:


> Also: Do you think a water clairifyer would help??


IMHO no.


(clarafiers work be "combining" phosphates into larger particles. which then precipitate out and coat the glass and stuff. Leave the tank oa mess).

I would

1) add fast growing plants like anacharis.

2) turn off all filters and any mechanical circulation like air stones, power heads and so on.

3) wait a few days.

4) if 3) does not work kill the lights and suspend adding food for a few days to a week until the tank clears.


my .02


----------

